# Building 32-bit compatiblity libs for amd64

## STrRedWolf

Does anyone know the build enviroment used for building the app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-* packages?  I'm running Second Life on an amd64 box, and for streaming it needs 32-bit GStreamer libraries.

----------

## Leon_UK

 *STrRedWolf wrote:*   

> Does anyone know the build enviroment used for building the app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-* packages?  I'm running Second Life on an amd64 box, and for streaming it needs 32-bit GStreamer libraries.

 

maybe this will help

```
emerge -p secondlife-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20080316  USE="-qt3" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/kochi-substitute-20030809-r3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20080316 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080810  USE="alsa -arts -esd" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20080316 

[ebuild  N    ] games-simulation/secondlife-bin-1.21.6.99587 

```

```
$ emerge -p emul-linux-x86-sdl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20080316 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080810  USE="alsa -arts -esd" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20080316
```

the ebuilds are in portage (apart from secondlife of course) so maybe you can find the answer in the ebuilds if know one else provides them

----------

## STrRedWolf

That's... not what I'm asking for.  I already have them and they're missing the 32-bit Gstreamer 0.10.x libraries.  I think I had asked about them in a bug report before, but I can't find the report.

So, I'm going to build 'em myself.  Thus, I ask for the build environment. Aka, gimmie the /etc/make.conf used, so I can build the 32-bit chroot properly and make the libs myself.

----------

## Lubomir

Thats the best solution at all:

Just use the new overlay that have again ebuilds to build actual sl from source. New versions get often in faster then the ones for the normal portage tree   :Cool: 

http://gentoo.techwolf.net/

The developer of the overlay is in sl: Techwolf Lupindo

When building sl as a 64bit version, it also works with 64bit gstreamer.

----------

## STrRedWolf

 *Lubomir wrote:*   

> Thats the best solution at all:
> 
> Just use the new overlay that have again ebuilds to build actual sl from source. New versions get often in faster then the ones for the normal portage tree  
> 
> http://gentoo.techwolf.net/
> ...

 

Read through it... may be worth it.  I'm compiling it up now.  Maybe worth a few words in the M2.

----------

## STrRedWolf

Negative.  The overlay ether doesn't compile or crashes.  :Sad:   I'm stuck in building 32-bit libs.

----------

